# thought i would start a fun thread....



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

post photos of yourself with your Specialized, and tell something about yourself! i'll start: my name's matt, i live in long beach, california, and this is my beautiful machine and i in the alley behind my house.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Scot,
Me and the ride exploring the Badland's of South Dakota.
2001 Allez Comp


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks for replying to the thread. let's keep the ball (wheels?) rolling....

oh yeah, by the way, my ride is a 2004 Allez Pro, 54cm, with K-Elites and DA/10 everything except for pedals- i went Ultegra for those. i also added an Alias saddle, which i'm pretty happy with.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*looks like some good weather in socal matt...*

brian, live in santa rosa, ca (55 miles north of san francisco... sonoma county)... 04 roubaix comp - stock with fsa 50/36 compact carbon cranks, fizik gobi saddle & ritchey biomax bars... pic taken near dillion beach in northwest marin county when we finally got a break from the rain - early march... ordering new wheelset next week - gotta love that tax return

oops, on closer examination it looks like the road behind you is still wet...


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I live in Calgary Alberta Canada where there are 100?s of km of bike paths within city limits. I commute 60 km one round trip each day to my office and am on the road for only 4 km of the ride. The Kananaskis and Banff offers the most scenic road and mountain single track around and it is only 45 minutes away. 

Picture 1: 2003 Allez Pro. Full DuraAce, Ksyrium SL, CB Egg SS & Selle Italia SLR Gel.
(At my home basement bike shop)

Picture 2: 2004 Specialized Enduro Expert. XT/XTR, Marzocchi Z1 SL, CB Mallets 
(Dusk at the White Tank Mountains, Arizona)

Picture 3: Tequila Joe ripping the Waterfall at South Mountain last October in Arizona.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well if we're admitting to be off-roadies...

2002 S-Works FSR (22 lbs) 
and 2004 Roubaix Comp frame with full Record parts and American Classic wheels


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*ha!*

"off-roadie" is the quote of the day. i don't know why, but i am highly amused by that term. hahaha.


----------



## methosage (Mar 19, 2002)

*2004 Roubaix Elite*

Brian, first photo end of MS150, 2nd and 3rd photo at my former work in Pittsburgh, PA. Now live in Providence, RI.


----------



## lange79 (Mar 28, 2004)

*...*

Nathan from Fresno Ca. Picture was taken before I crashed at the McLane Pacific GP.









Pretend the trash cans are not there


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Philip from NW Arkansas. 2004 Allez CR-MO Comp. Pic from the tour de cure in our area. I only had the bike about 6 wks at this point, excuse the red helmet and mtbr shorts.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Phil, got any advice for me.*

Phil,
My parents live in Holiday Island ARK. About 5 miles north of Eureka Springs. I've been tempted to bring the bike. I've previously asked for advice for biking to Pea Ridge Battle Field and mostly I heard "leave the bike home, it's not the place to ride". If you know the Holiday Island area, can you give me a safe, interesting route.

Thanks
Scot


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Scot,

Sorry I don't know of any routes in that area, I just started the road thing about 6 months ago. There's a pretty nice mtn bike trail at Lake Leatherwood that is near Eureka. I'm pretty sure there should be some nice routes in the area though. Try posting over at www.bikearkansas.com and you might find some suggestions from more locals. I'm living in Fort Smith, went to school at UofA in Fayetteville. Do you get down to visit your folks often?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*A couple of times a year*

We were last there between Xmas and New Years. We've got in the habit of driving down from Minnesota so bringing the bike would be pretty easy. We flew a couple of times. Between the plane changes and the drive to my parents house from the airport we spent 12 hours travel time even flying, so we've just decided to drive it.

Scot


----------

